# Custom FF speed, folders, and live buffer size



## dagware (Aug 17, 2008)

1) I wish I could customize the speed of one (or all) of the FF speeds. Why you ask? Because there are times when I want to watch a sporting event in FF. Depending on the sport, a different FF speed would be useful.

For example, when I want to watch a golf tournament quickly, the first FF speed is too slow, and the second is too fast. My old ReplayTV had a FF speed that was perfect for watching golf fast. You had just enough time to read stuff and see each shot. But it wasn't the best speed for other sports.

So as I said, if I could customize one (or more) of the FF speeds, then I'd be in hog heaven!

2) I wish I could create my own folders and put recordings in them. I know this has been mentioned before. But with cheaper and cheaper large hard drives, people will start wanting to keep recordings longer and longer, and we need better organization. Including sub-folders.

3) It seems like a no-brainer to be able to change the size of the record buffer. Again, with larger and larger hard drives available, why not? Should be simple enough to program.

4) Does anyone from TiVo actually read these?

Dan


----------

